# Companionship



## bishop (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, 
I am a new member and i have a question that only other vizsla owners could answer...
I already have a 5 year old male, and I have been asked to take on a 9 month old puppy, also male, 
are 2 males OK together? As some breeds, its not reccommend. Is there any potential problems I should know about?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I would be more concerned if you were bringing a second girl into the house of a mature girl. Of course everything hinges on how well socialized both of the dogs are. I have a friend who has 4 intact males and 3 intact females and a chihuahua in the home...and they also have a limited boarding business where they take social dogs into their home while owners are away. It all depends on the dogs.

After rereading that, I am not sure that I helped any at all. Good luck!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question. I was just wondering... Are both of these male dogs neutered? That might make a difference. 

I once had a Harrier (looks like a large Beagle) who was a regular bully when it came to other male dogs, although he did get along just fine with his housemate, also a male. Neither were neutered. Somehow, though, I do think that would make a difference.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

When choosing our vizslas I was concerned because I had a male and female dog at home.
I asked the breeder for her opinion. Said either sex would be fine. The difference shows up in the role to be dominant. She said males will settle that matter almost immediately and they are done. The female will spend a lot of time proving they are in charge or trying to be the one in charge. I choose a male and my two male get along great, better than with my female.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I have two male Vizlas (3 years and 14 months). At one point both were not neutered for various reasons. They played well together then and now both neutered- they still get a long well. The older dog Snickers is a really easy going dog. Peanut is a ball of energy that Snickers just ignores at times. I guess it will make a difference on the personalities of the dogs and how much they will tolerate. Good Luck with your decision....


----------



## msula95 (Jun 8, 2011)

As the Alpha in the house, I would make it work.

We brought a female V pup into a house with 2 other females (Cavalier King Charles Spaniels). There were minor issues initially, but they have worked through them.

"Try" to control there interactions to ease into it.


----------



## bishop (Jun 21, 2011)

Thankyou for the comments i have had, yes my 5 year old has been neutered, but not the 9 month.
Both placid temperament's, and I think the elder one will just ignore the puppy, until they both settle down.
I will keep you posted as to how we get on.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

We have freinds w/ two male V's. One is 3 + yrs old, the other is just 3 weeks older than our's (so he'd be 7 months). The older one has always been very calm and well behaved (I think it's brain was transplanted w/ a different breed of dog) and the younger one is full of piss, but they get along great.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It could take 1 day or a week and they will sort it out. Once the pack order has been established things will settle down. Just make sure you remain the pack leader.   I'm not convinced that Vizslas handle this issue any differently then other breeds with the same drive.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IMO Vizslas seem far better at adapting than other powerful breeds, it seems the social order is established fast and without much fuss during play. 
Usually, pups are recognized and the adult will be gentle and even play or just ignore. 
Perhaps, it may be easier on the pup as all nipping and unruliness will be handled by the older dog. 
An older and well socialized dog will discipline a young one much faster and efficiently than a human can. I would not interfere when the pup is disciplined as this is part of the learning process. 
Key is to have an older and well socialized dog. I would be more concerned with the old boy than with the young pup.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing better then having some help training a Pup! ;D


----------



## East0352 (Jul 24, 2011)

You won't have a problem as the younger dog hasn't matured enough to try to attempt dominance. By the time he is the pecking order will be established and they'll be fine. Good luck with your dogs. I also recommend letting the older one teach the younger one the does and don'ts. The younger one will be less likely to attempt overthrowing dominance in the future as well. In my experience only two dogs that are used to being alfa's will fight.


----------

